# Speaking Of Altairs



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hello Again,

I promised pictures of this one awhile back as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270512856541&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I've got the case in good shape. I still have to service the movement, and change the seconds hand to the proper arrow non red pointer tip, but after the Altair prices we've seen lately, I'm happy!!





































harleymanstan


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

dont know about anyone else but i think thats one damn FUGLY timepiece

each to their own i guess though


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

> dont know about anyone else but i think thats one damn FUGLY timepiece
> 
> each to their own i guess though


Nacre coatings of grit found in molluscs before stout-bodied short-legged omnivorous animals. :hypocrite:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

What is that grey dialed, cushion case is see in the pics?

Nicely done on the Altair :notworthy:


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

That is very fine; really unusual without being gaudy. I wouldn't wear it myself but I'm glad it exists.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice job Jarrett. Guess we have some that don't appreciate Arbib designs that are considered classics. Thats good since it lessens the competition.

Bill d


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a really "lucky" find. Imagine - the more work you put in to finding stuff the luckier you get.

Good one Jarett.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

To see the finished product, go to my website at unwindintime.com

harleymanstan


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice, although not my favourite out of the Hamiltons, but still nice! :yes:


----------

